# AquaClay Ground



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi guys,

With substrates being fairly limited to me here in Australia and any ADA product being only a dream i was wondering if anyone has used this product. Its called aquaclay ground. From reading on the website its basically an alternative to gravel. I dont think it has any value toward plant growth as such. I think i will still have to make up a base substrate with laterite/sand etc. Am i right or does this aquaclay provide nutrients to the substrate?

I also have red sea flora base available to be in linited amounts, is this product any better. After reading kasselmann book aquarium plants i do wonder if im just better of collecting some laterite and mixing it with sand to create my own substrate. I could simply cover this with Aquaclay then a fine sand or black gravel.

Any thoughts

Thank you guys

Brad


----------



## shake (Feb 26, 2006)

Brad

Not to sure if you are aware but some ADA products are now available in Oz, and the prices are not to bad either. That Aquaclay that you are talking about, not sure if it's the same thing I saw at Subscape in Richmond but the guy there wasn't to pleased about it and said it was very expensive around $75 for a small bag.

You can get ADA products from:

www.aquariumproductswholesale.com


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Dude you have made my day. lol thank you for this.

Brad


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

I did not use the brand you mentioned but used another one for the pot plants. The one that I used had a very light density so that it could not support the plants by alone. It was not possible to bury especially Echinodorus species into it. I mixed it with my regular sea sand and it did not do any better than the regular sand.

Aquaclay should have more density. I believe it is a good idea to use clay as a base of the substrate material but when it is heated and made mini balls out of it, the material's CEC may be minimized but it doesn't make the water cloudy. It must not be expensive. So I would say give it a try and keep us informed about your experience.


----------



## AQUAMX (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi and thank you

Having recently discovered ada products are now in australia i cant wait to use these. Ive been reading about ada for years and am a huge Fan so i cant wait to get my hands on some.

If you have advice for me regarding substrates to use by ada please reply to my new thread. Thank you.

Mods please feel free to delete this thread to make room for another user if you wish to.

Brad


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

OK, good luck with ADA. I wish I could find the ADA products here and respond to your new thread.


----------

